# Murdered Loggerhead.. I hope they catch the Culprit and BBQ his Butt



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm no longer a member of CCA, but still get their emails

Copy and pasted from my email.

Loggerhead Killed in Core Sound Area

A juvenile loggerhead sea turtle found July 26 on the Portsmouth flats of North Core Banks died from human inflicted blunt force trauma to the brain, concluded a post mortem report written last week by doctors at the NCSU College of Veterinary Medicine Center for Marine Sciences and Technology.

The sea turtle, weighing about 70 pounds and a little over two feet in length, was alive when it was found by a National Park Service ranger. After treatment by doctors at the NCSU vet school, the loggerhead was stable on July 28 and transferred to the year-old Sea Turtle Assistance and Rehabilitation Center at the N.C. Aquarium on Roanoke Island. The following morning, however, the turtle was unresponsive. It was given pain medicine and allowed to die, according to the report.



Both state and federal law enforcement agencies are investigating the malicious death of the loggerhead since all sea turtles are on the federal and state Endangered Species lists. The crime is a felony punishable by a fine up to $100,000. The N.C. Wildlife Federation, the Coastal Conservation Association of N.C., and a private individual have donated $7,500 as a reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of whoever killed the turtle. 

Anyone having information about the identity of the person responsible for this criminal act should call the N.C. Wildlife Resources Commission on its toll-free hotline at 1-800-662-7137. WRC wardens and N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries patrol officers will investigate all information keeping the source strictly confidential. If the information received leads to the apprehension and prosecution of the culprit, the anonymous source will receive the reward.

“If it is true that this loggerhead turtle was killed by a human hand, we want to know who,” said Tim Gestwicki, executive director of the North Carolina Wildlife Federation. “The reward pool will hopefully entice anyone with information to come forth. We are providing these resources to underscore the seriousness we place on killing any turtles. This blight on the entire state must be halted. This type of wanton waste will not be tolerated.” Gestwicki said the Wildlife Federation is resolved to assist “state and federal agencies in upholding the regulations and guiding principles of fish and wildlife management.”

A copy of the post mortem report obtained by Bob Lorenz, vice-president of the Coastal Conservation Association in North Carolina, said the turtle was not euthanized immediately because it retained surprisingly good neurologic function even though the injury could have been one to three weeks old.

There was no sign of more distributed trauma that would be consistent with a boat strike, the doctors wrote. “It is difficult to devise a plausible explanation for the focus, shape and severity of the fractures other than an intentional malicious blow to the head with something like a hammer to a turtle that was not free-swimming at the time.”



Information from the veterinarians and scientists involved indicate that the sea turtle had to be restrained while in the water, likely by some sort of fishing gear, and then struck in the head with a blunt object before being left to die. “Absence of hook, line, net, net marks or line marks, do not rule out any form of capture and immobilization, because gear often does not leave visible marks on sea turtles even when they are retrieved by observers or onlookers from known gear types,” the report explained.

Speaking for CCANC, Lorenz said, “We have all seen the reports of sea turtles drowning after being caught in gill nets or even sea turtle interactions involving hook and line fishermen. Most of the general public, however, cannot begin to imagine why someone would hit a sea turtle in the head with such force as to crush its skull and then just leave it to die. We hope anyone with knowledge of this attack will contact the Wildlife Resources Commission and help see that the individual responsible for this senseless act is held accountable.”

The turtle finding comes at a time when large mesh gillnet use in many North Carolina waters, including the Core Sound area where the turtle was found, is being closed until September 1 or perhaps later due to interactions with sea turtles that become entangled and usually drown, Lorenz said. “North Carolina is the only southern state that allows large mesh monofilament gillnets in estuarine waters where sea turtles roam.”


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

It couldn't have been accidentally hit by a boat?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I wonder how they can be so sure.

The turtle finding comes at a time when large mesh gillnet use in many North Carolina waters, including the Core Sound area where the turtle was found, is being closed until September 1 or perhaps later due to interactions with sea turtles that become entangled and usually drown, Lorenz said. “North Carolina is the only southern state that allows large mesh monofilament gillnets in estuarine waters where sea turtles roam.” 

But just the same why is NC is the only state not protecting something again. Don't get me wrong I like NC. So don't start yelling at me.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Hoping they catch whoever did it, how many people could have been on Portsmouth during that time frame? Going to be tough finding them.............


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Adam, re read the seventh paragraph down.

Surffisher--- I agree... The commercial lobby in NC is quite strong ... CCA is utterly useless and that's why I am no longer a member.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Maybe he caught a cast sinker by fluke accident?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Adam said:


> It couldn't have been accidentally hit by a boat?


Certainly could have been hit by a boat, probably what got him, perhaps a Audubon Birder was driving the boat and looking up into the sky instead of watching the water.....

Could have be smacked by a large Leatherback Turtle or a large Shark or a large Alligator or a larger Loggerhead, not sure of the forensic study done that implicated Man.

Come to think of it a Gannett could have blasted the Turtle if they were competing for the same Fatback.....I sure as heck would not want a Gannett dive-bombing my head...

Unless there is a fist print on the Turtle head the cause of death should be listed as unknown.

I seen a few turtles in nets, flounder nets in particular, they will try and bite you when you are picking them out, except of course if they are dead.

Did the Turtle leave a note? Could it have been a suicide?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Murdered????? Will this P.C. crap ever stop? It's an "F"ing turtle for Gods sake! Aborting babies is MURDER folks, not turtle death!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> Murdered????? Will this P.C. crap ever stop? It's an "F"ing turtle for Gods sake! Aborting babies is MURDER folks, not turtle death!


AGREED . . . The Left loves to project "human qualities" onto animals, in order to promote their agendas . . . 

HOWEVER, let me say this . . . WHOEVER beat this animal to death, deserves the full punishment of Law.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Murder? Come on man...


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Ok it's a shame. Its a turtle. Cicel was a lion. It happens all over the world. They Die it happens. By human hand or natural causes. Get over it.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Garboman said:


> Certainly could have been hit by a boat, probably what got him, perhaps a Audubon Birder was driving the boat and looking up into the sky instead of watching the water.....
> 
> Could have be smacked by a large Leatherback Turtle or a large Shark or a large Alligator or a larger Loggerhead, not sure of the forensic study done that implicated Man.
> 
> ...


Garbo you should write a book!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Adam said:


> Garbo you should write a book!


+1

I'd buy one.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I would like to coin the term "garbo-isms" for his ....well Garboisms


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

"Tales of the Garboman" I'd buy one. I know a publisher, we can make this happen...no I don't to many millers.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

US has gone turtle crazy. Guess there is a place for everyone and all volunteers, I had rather see all "turtle effort" go tho helping sick children. Born and till 12 yrs old lived in Morehead City. Very common to have turtle stew. Folks at Salter Path used to make a celebration of gathering turtle eggs to use in cooking. I will go out of my way to avoid hurting turtles... but... Oh well rant over. best - glenn


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mr. Green did it in the study with a lead pipe.


----------



## Old Grouch (Aug 5, 2015)

gshivar said:


> US has gone turtle crazy. Guess there is a place for everyone and all volunteers, I had rather see all "turtle effort" go tho helping sick children. Born and till 12 yrs old lived in Morehead City. Very common to have turtle stew. Folks at Salter Path used to make a celebration of gathering turtle eggs to use in cooking. I will go out of my way to avoid hurting turtles... but... Oh well rant over. best - glenn



The SS United States back in its prime service days loaded a live green turtle aboard ship as part of the ship's stores before departing New York for Europe. Part of the first class menu was turtle soup.

Mike


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

How many turtles die every year after being caught in nets and they are offering a 7,500 dollar reward to find out who allegedly bashed this one in the head??? Unbelievable...


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Probably a dentist


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.witn.com/home/headlines/Loggerhead-Killed-in-Core-Sound-Area-321075071.html*


----------

